# Introducing my doggies!



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've posted pics of most of my other animals, but my poor doggies have been left out...until now!
View attachment 167066
View attachment 167082

This is Alice. Her dad was my pitbull/blue heeler mix that I got when I was about 13. He was a beastly looking dog, but the biggest sweetheart ever. Her mom was a full border collie that my brother brought home, so needless to say, Alice is full of energy. I think she'd be happiest with a herd of animals to herd around lol. She is too smart for her own good and highly obedient  Alice looooooves playing fetch, especially when she gets to swim to fetch a stick.
View attachment 167074
View attachment 167098

This big guy is my husband's big baby. He was abandoned in our neighborhood when he was around 8 months old so we took him in and named him Duke. He's a pitbull mix who likes to think he's a lap dog and would love nothing more then to sit in a recliner with someone all day. According to an allergy panel that we had done on him, he's allergic to just about everything under the sun, so we're currently treating him with shots and medication. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be working all that well, so he has very little fur on his underside and is constantly scratching :/ poor guy. We'll keep trying until we find something that works!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Their both very cute. I can see why Alice is so smart. Heeler and border collies are some of the smartest breeds. Heelers are gorgeous.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg!!!! All my favorite breeds, lol. I love the herding breeds and pits haha. They're both gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I just passed on all of your complements to them. Alice wagged her nub and put her paw on my leg as if asking for more and duke looked at me for a second then went back to sleep lol lazy dog


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

THEYRE SO CUTE IM DYING HERE. I just want to smush them with love!


----------

